# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  What do you think of people with Dissociative Identity Disorder ?

## *Swept Under The Rug*

I am thinking of opening up to my family about having it due to an abusive uncle I have DID. I realize I have it. but at the same time my alt personalizes are comforting and I don't want them to leave me.  most of my alt' are friendly.

:-(

----------


## Otherside

Same as I think of everyone else really. We all have our issues, granted, some are more serious than others. There's other people on here that have DID who have spoken about there expierences (Chantellabella, Pam has it as well, I think) and they too seem to have some of friendship or get on with the alters or something in some way. I'm not really sure...it doesn't seem like they hate them though or think they're a curse. 

But the people on here I've spoken to who have DID seem nice enough. I guess our disorders don't make up who we really are. And anyone who thinks they do...isn't worth dealing with.

But it's your family, and I know how tough it is with family at times. My family were accepting of my issues and are still supportive of me. I don't have DID, but, I'm definatley the slightly mental one in the family, and they still love me for who I am, and not for what my illness makes me.  :Hug:

----------


## compulsive

There's always the risk of becoming attached to one person and then others not letting you talk to them. Also you would not get to talk to a particular person when you like to  ::(: . These would be a concern to me. 

Apart from that its the same as people without DID.

 ::$: that doggy is cute btw.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I am thinking of opening up to my family about having it due to an abusive uncle I have DID. I realize I have it. but at the same time my alt personalizes are comforting and I don't want them to leave me.  most of my alt' are friendly.
> 
> :-(



Hi! My name is Chantellabella (Cindy) and I have DID also. Welcome to the forum. When I first saw your title I went, hm...............now I get to see what you guys think of crazy old me and was pleasantly surprised with the outcome. And yes, we are just people with this way to deal with stress, trauma and abuse in our life. 

I can't give you any advice about opening up to your family. I believe everyone is different with diverse situations. It seems people with DID also experience it differently so there's no right or wrong answer.

I know my ex-husband knew and took advantage of it. He wanted only one part. I mentioned I had it one time to my adult kids when I was hospitalized and explained it's just a way to avoid pain, like day dreaming. I never went back to the subject and they never asked. I don't want them to know about my parts although I'm sure they know some things. My son knows about my site. I never switch in front of them and never have so they have never experienced any other part but me. I did that to protect them. I knew someone who switched in front of her kids and the look on their face, cemented that I would never do it. My mother also switched in front of us although she was never diagnosed nor mentioned losing time. But I named them..........sad mother, mean mother, crazy mother, hateful mother, nice mother (only in front of other people), wicked mother, confused mother, gone mother. 

I've told a few people in real life and after telling them, they never asked again. They see this person who functions fine and never switches in front of them and so I'm just some person with a very strange story. 

I opened up to people online and got burned many times for it. 

So far it seems safe here. I have to admit though guys, that I was hesitant to read this thread when I saw the title. I was afraid I'd hear some things I didn't want to hear. 

So thank you.  :group hug: 

*Swept Under the Rug* welcome again! I think you'll like it here.

Cindy

----------


## *Swept Under The Rug*

Thank you for the welcome Ive been bit scared  to reply after making this :-( Cindy you made me feel really welcomed here. Thank you.

How do you control enough not to switch?

----------


## Chantellabella

> Thank you for the welcome Ive been bit scared  to reply after making this :-( Cindy you made me feel really welcomed here. Thank you.
> 
> How do you control enough not to switch?



I'm glad you feel comfortable here. :-) 

I'm not sure how to answer your question because I'm not exactly sure. Maybe it was more important for me to protect my kids than to run away from feelings, so that motherly protection won out over the dissociation. Also this part of me has a keen understanding about what's socially acceptable behavior and so I've always had to be in full control at work or school in order to keep my job and to not raise suspicion that something was wrong in my home. I guess self preservation won out over losing time (or switching as you call it). My alters used to call me a "control freak," because my utmost concern was to hide that I even had DID. Only a handful of people know IRL. Online people know way more than I will ever tell my closest friends or my kids. It's that need to appear normal so I can remain invisible and keep my secrets. I'm not sure if I answered your question though. 

But I am really glad you feel supported here.  ::):

----------

